# I can't find a "stepped" rail & stile bit set



## dustink (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been scouring the internet for a rail and stile bit set to create some cabinetry with, but can't seem to find the profile I'm looking for... and its an incredibly simple profile too. I attached an image as a reference

ps. the pic is of a mitered construction, but I'm look to make mine with rail & stile

I'm just trying to make simple shaker cabinets with a small recessed step before the panel itself, the closest I've found so far is chamfered bits set, but I don't like the angled look of those ones. Does anyone know where I can find such a rail-stile set?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

It looks like a T & G bit set should do the job just fine on your Miter frame/door panel with a flat panels..

Note you don't need to use the bearing on the cutters to get the deep cut..the bit shaft will do the tick and your fence on the router table..

OR use the bit below for a bigger lip
http://www.amazon.com/CMT-800-627-11-Tenon-Cutting-Router/dp/B000P4LKH8


see the video below for many tips on how to do it
Mitered Raised Panels Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

also on youtube, see last link below

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

MITERED RAISED PANEL DOORS MADE EASY - YouTube
==

===






brown_trousers said:


> I've been scouring the internet for a rail and stile bit set to create some cabinetry with, but can't seem to find the profile I'm looking for... and its an incredibly simple profile too. I attached an image as a reference
> 
> ps. the pic is of a mitered construction, but I'm look to make mine with rail & stile
> 
> I'm just trying to make simple shaker cabinets with a small recessed step before the panel itself, the closest I've found so far is chamfered bits set, but I don't like the angled look of those ones. Does anyone know where I can find such a rail-stile set?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Just cut a rabbet on your rails and stiles before making the raised panel cuts. I have never seen a set of bits to make the profile in one pass.


----------



## dustink (Dec 15, 2011)

Mike said:


> Just cut a rabbet on your rails and stiles before making the raised panel cuts. I have never seen a set of bits to make the profile in one pass.


if i cut that rabbet, it would leave an unsightly gap where the rail and stile join together.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


If you don't have the router bits and you don't want to buy them then you can do it on the table saw with a dado set of blades 


====



brown_trousers said:


> if i cut that rabbet, it would leave an unsightly gap where the rail and stile join together.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

brown_trousers said:


> if i cut that rabbet, it would leave an unsightly gap where the rail and stile join together.


That's probably why your example was of a mitered panel. You would need to duplicate the profile in negative image on the stile ends. Could be done with straight bits but not easily I think. I don't recall ever seeing a rail/stile set in that profile. Not saying it doesn't exist, I just don't know where


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is what I get for answering a post before coffee. The stiles are simply done with a rabbet cut. The rails must have a stopped rabbet cut and the corners squared with a chisel. Another option would be to build the door and then cut the rabbet. Either way you have to square the corners with a chisel so what ever works bext for you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

No need for a chisel ,once the parts are cut at a 45 deg. angle the corners will all be a true 90 deg.corner, just like any picture frame..but this just a door frame with a panel insert....

It Can all be done with 3 router bits, a 1" wide strait bit, 1/4" wide slot cutter bit, biscuit slot bit..for just about 25.oo dollars for all the bits, I always start with a wider board and then rip it down to size after most of the mill work as been down. you end you with all 4 parts for the miter frame, that way they are dead on.. wider is better and safer.. 

see door picture above

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-Sh...601288642?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e687183c2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-1-4-SH-...636660643?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20be9923a3


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-1-4-Sha...641545029?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20bee3ab45


http://www.ebay.com/itm/11pc-1-4-Sh...601147829?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e686f5db5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-1-4-SH-...602007430?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e687c7b86

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

===





Mike said:


> This is what I get for answering a post before coffee. The stiles are simply done with a rabbet cut. The rails must have a stopped rabbet cut and the corners squared with a chisel. Another option would be to build the door and then cut the rabbet. Either way you have to square the corners with a chisel so what ever works bext for you.


----------



## howdylee (Jan 28, 2019)

brown_trousers said:


> I've been scouring the internet for a rail and stile bit set to create some cabinetry with, but can't seem to find the profile I'm looking for... and its an incredibly simple profile too. I attached an image as a reference
> 
> ps. the pic is of a mitered construction, but I'm look to make mine with rail & stile
> 
> I'm just trying to make simple shaker cabinets with a small recessed step before the panel itself, the closest I've found so far is chamfered bits set, but I don't like the angled look of those ones. Does anyone know where I can find such a rail-stile set?


Did you ever find an answer? I'm looking for the same exact profile. About to have a custom bit set made but it's $400-600.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

howdylee said:


> Did you ever find an answer? I'm looking for the same exact profile. About to have a custom bit set made but it's $400-600.


it's called a Stepped Rabbet Router Bit...
or you use a rabbeting bit in different settings...
or a dado blade in multiple passes...
clean up any irregularities w/ a shoulder or rabbeting plane...


----------

